# Leg issues



## Majorshepherd (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey all. I have a 12 year old german shep, and recently he's started having troubles getting up and walking, however he can walk once been helped up although he's a little unsteady and sometimes falls. He's booked in vets for tomorrow but I would appreciate any advice of what you think may be our problem . Thanks in advance -Charlotte


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Welcome to the site!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-available-alternatives-work-your-senior.html

Has some good information and links about adequan, etc. 

It could be something with his back. 

It could be something like a tick disease - if it were me, I would probably do a senior super chem/full blood panel (if it hasn't been done in the past few months) a heartworm/tick test (and maybe a send out tick test depending on where you live - or just do a run of Doxy? I don't know), a fecal and if you want to do a urine test too - sometimes UTIs can cause issues in weird ways. 

There are also veterinary physical therapy places, acupuncture, laser, all sorts of things and many are listed in the links in that link. But it will depend on if it's something causing and what that is. 

You can also ask your vet if something like this harness would be okay to use:
Canine Orthopedic Equipment Designed for Increased Mobility and Extra Support - Whole Dog Journal Article the Ruffwear webmaster. I have used it on 2 seniors, much like a suitcase! It helped them to get in and out of the car easily, up and down stairs, and up from a down position easily. 

Hopefully others will chime in. 

Good luck and let us know what happens!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, completely depends on what the cause is. Good luck at the vets.


----------



## Majorshepherd (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you both for the replies. Sadly our beloved dog was put down today, vet said his back had just gone, could do x rays but he said it wouldn't change outcome and best thing would be to out him down, I really didn't want to but I couldn't let him carry on lying in his own accidents and being generally unhappy. Safe to say I was and still am absolutely devastated, I'm trying to take some comfort in knowing he had a full happy 12 years, brought me so much happiness and went peacefully, right now it's not much of a consolation.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG ... I'm so sorry to hear about that ... hugs to you ... and yes, he had a full happy 12 years ... lots and lots of wonderful memories for you


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

So sorry for your loss 
It's always hard to lose a family member. Kat


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow  I wasnt expecting this when I opened this thread up. I am sorry for your loss


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss. We decided to let Cody go on that last visit to the vet also, hadn't expected to do that either. So hard to let them go, but don't want them to suffer. Hope you keep remembering the good times and love you both have for each other.


----------

